# Favourite accents?



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

What are your favourite accents - generally speaking? Are there any in particular that you just love the sound of?

My personal favourite is the Jamaican accent. It's simply gorgeous.

Others that I love are German and Russian. Particularly German.

What ones do you love?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

I love ridiculously thick scottish accents. Also stereotypical southern drawlin'.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2013)

My favourite is the French accent.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I love ridiculously thick scottish accents. Also stereotypical southern drawlin'.



Oh my god, thank you for reminding me about the southern drawl! Love it


----------



## Saga (Sep 9, 2013)

British and English (land o' the eng style).
Mostly English.
Also, russian. I can't stand french accents though.
Jive?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2013)

African-american woman, is that racist?

http://youtu.be/udS-OcNtSWo


----------



## Saga (Sep 9, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> African-american woman, is that racist?
> 
> http://youtu.be/udS-OcNtSWo


You're not alone


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

German, Australian, English, New Zealand, Scottish, Russian, southern American...

Also northern American.

Yes. My very accent is one of my favorite accents.



Saga said:


> British and English





> and



u fokken wot m8?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

On the topic of scots

[yt]n4WlkJXWzmE[/yt]


----------



## Saga (Sep 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> u fokken wot m8?


Oi u got o prob m8?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

Saga said:


> Oi u got o prob m8?



Out of curiosity, what would consider the difference between an English accent and a "British accent"?


----------



## Saga (Sep 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Out of curiosity, what would consider the difference between an English accent and a "British accent"?


I dont know, poeple from the UK are always giving me the business because I say they are same. Dialect I guess.
Plus elgish bois r cuter imo :3


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 9, 2013)

Australian, no contest.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Australian, no contest.


You beat me to it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 9, 2013)

When UK people say southern drawl, what do they mean?  Because American English has a southern drawl, too.  Seems like lots of places do.  Even French spoken in southern France has a drawl to it.  In Australia I hear it's a northern drawl... like, Crocodile Dundee swampland redneck drawl, but the swamps are in the north.

Anyway, I also dig Russian, and some of those mid-continent African accents.  I know a fellow from Papua New Guinea who also has a very pleasant way of speaking.  Also, Welsh and Scottish.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Um, all of you people seem to be forgetting about Icelandic accents. Every time I hear it I get chills. It's so cool.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Sep 9, 2013)

Australian is cool.  The accents here in Pittsburgh are pretty awful.  Everyone says the "ow" sound like "ah," so it's "clahdy" instead of "cloudy", "dahntahn" instead of "downtown", etc.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> When UK people say southern drawl, what do they mean?  Because American English has a southern drawl, too.



Yup, definitely this.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Um, all of you people seem to be forgetting about *Ice*landic accents. Every time I hear it I get *chills*. It's so *cool*.



Ugh.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2013)

I've always enjoyed the standard American accent the most.
I've trained myself to perfect it. I thank the gods I did not let myself develop that heavy middle eastern accent when learning the language. It's so hideous!

Other accents I dislike? Those heavy british ones. They sound like they're speaking gibberish! I have a hard time understanding them.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Ugh.



I am.....so sorry. I didn't see it until after I wrote it. Never again, I promise.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2013)

I love a good Australian accent in a woman, gets my blood pumpin like crazy! Also I like a good southern accent. Strong Alabama accent to be precise, we love our southern woomerns down here!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 9, 2013)

Estuary English and German.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2013)

German and British accents. I say British because I have been exposed to so much of that accent I am accustomed but I like how it sounds. German accents are adorable.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a buddy whose family is from Poland, he speaks perfect English and has perfect southern accent. But when he gets around his parents and they start talking Polish its sounds so cool, its crazy how he can instantly drop that southern accent.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

I love all accents. So fun to try and copy. Sometimes at work i'll try and serve 4-5 customers with a jordy or scouse accent for fun just to see if i can pull it off without being rumbled. It's all fun and games 'till you end up serving a jordy or scouser. Then shit gets real.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> I have a buddy whose family is from Poland, he speaks perfect English and has perfect southern accent. But when he gets around his parents and they start talking Polish its sounds so cool, its crazy how he can instantly drop that southern accent.



I'm guilty of accent switching too >.<

I know a guy who has a very strong Bristol accent, and since I grew up in the south-west as well, if ever I'm around him I develop a west-country accent. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been told that I have a BBC accent, but sometimes it reverts to something else.

I'm not sure what that something else is.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

There's nothing more sexy than west country accent, NOT to be confused with a pirate accent. Now get in my tractor, I've got pasties to smash.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 9, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> There's nothing more sexy than west country accent, NOT to be confused with a pirate accent. Now get in my tractor, I've got pasties to smash.



OH GOD NO.

West-country accents are the most disgusting thing nature has ever created.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

Ere, your speaking to a Cornishman through n through. 'Goin up Camborne 'ill Comin downnnn' Kernow bys vyken!


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

My accent sucks. I like Aussie accents better.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 9, 2013)

I knew this thread would be good for my Australian epeen.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2013)

English, Irish, Scottish, German

Southern accent needs to die in a fire. It reeks of uneducated hick.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> English, Irish, Scottish, German
> 
> Southern accent needs to die in a fire. It reeks of uneducated hick.


That and ebonics, but I suppose they're related.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That and ebonics, but I suppose they're related.



No they're different.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 9, 2013)

Stereotypical Welsh, because I'm told I have a very faint one mixed with Swansea/south Wales accent and a lot of other shit I can't even work out.


I also love Russian, Irish, Australian and Italian accents.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 9, 2013)

Fucking russians.
The way they pronounce their R's, sweet damn.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 9, 2013)

I like having the ability to roll my 'R's. you're pretty much fucked if you can't manage that when learning Spanish, yet so many people can't seem to do it. I like to pretend i'm Spanish and speak English poorly with a Spanish accent. The ladies love a Spaniard.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 9, 2013)

Irish and Scottish. 
The two most beautiful accents in the world. c:


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2013)

southern american

with a shy closet gay twist


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm personally fond of Cajun accents. It's like the verbal equivalent of mashing your face on a piano.


----------



## Kalmor (Sep 9, 2013)

Sutekh, try to say "burglar alarm" in a Glasgow accent. XD


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Southern accent needs to die in a fire. It reeks of uneducated hick.



I think that opinion can be used for every accent depending on what comes out of a person's mouth and the actions they make.

But what do I know? I'm just an uneducated hick! Think I'll go beat my wife after I have sex with her, did I mention she's also my sister? The south will rise again! Lets go frog giggin down the creek and ill show you how to drink more moonshine than a fish drinks water!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2013)

DrewlyYours said:


> I think that opinion can be used for every accent depending on what comes out of a person's mouth and the actions they make.
> 
> But what do I know? I'm just an uneducated hick! Think I'll go beat my wife after I have sex with her, did I mention she's also my sister? The south will rise again! Lets go frog giggin down the creek and ill show you how to drink more moonshine than a fish drinks water!


Not really. Southern accent just sounds really lazy. Like they can't be bothered to pronounce things properly and just mush words together.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not really. Southern accent just sounds really lazy. Like they can't be bothered to pronounce things properly and just mush words together.



Once again I think that goes with every accent, it just depends on how strong one lets it get. I can turn mine off and on at will, as well as make it so thick that no one without any experience with southerners would be able to understand me. Oh that is so much fun, I used to go to Canada every summer and the people up there just loved to hear me exaggerate my southern draw. But I was serious about the moonshine...


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 9, 2013)

Irish, for sure.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2013)

Hispanic accents sound pretty bad, too.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not really. Southern accent just sounds really lazy. Like they can't be bothered to pronounce things properly and just mush words together.



You're sorta right. 

Vowels are usually drawn out and accentuated down here. In worse cases even I don't even know what's being said. Plus the speech is a lot slower. When I speak to someone not from the south, I sometimes have a hard time understanding them because they talk so fast. Plus some words are just kinda mushed together (you all=y'all; are is not=ain't)

People don't think I'm from Alabama because I talk a bit proper. I've even been asked if I was from overseas once. I was kind of flattered.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

American accents.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 9, 2013)

Accretion said:


> My accent sucks. I like Aussie accents better.



Afrikaans?

If it makes any difference mate, I reckon the South African accent sounds alright.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Afrikaans?
> 
> If it makes any difference mate, I reckon the South African accent sounds alright.



Afrikaans is a great language but it's when we try to speak english that it sounds dumb. 
Many Noord-Transvaal Guys are genuinly this bad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNJVMJH5OhI


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 9, 2013)

British and Irish. Cockney, though, ugh. It's grating.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Not really. Southern accent just sounds really lazy. Like they can't be bothered to pronounce things properly and just mush words together.


My voice is sexy, and you know it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2013)

If it isn't American I don't want to hear it.  
Murrica.


----------



## Jason- (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably Italian, also perhaps British and Scottish.


----------



## Percy (Sep 9, 2013)

Russian accents are my favorite to imitate.


I also like Southern English and Irish accents as well.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 9, 2013)

Jeremy Irons and Stephen Fry


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 9, 2013)

I like scottish, british and australian the most.
German is cool too.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> My voice is sexy, and you know it.



Southern draw for life YO!


----------



## Khaki (Sep 10, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Afrikaans is a great language but it's when we try to speak english that it sounds dumb.



It must get better with practice then, I've met some decent South African blokes who spoke pretty good English.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

British, French, Irish, Scottish, German and Russian.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm very fond of the Mid-Atlantic (Transatlantic) accent. I wish I could get that accent - is an acquired accent after all - but I have absolutely no vocal range so it's a near impossibility.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 10, 2013)

im rather surprised by the amount of people who likes southern accents


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 10, 2013)

Ugandan women. My friend does the best impression. cracks me up every time.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 10, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Afrikaans is a great language but it's when we try to speak english that it sounds dumb.
> Many Noord-Transvaal Guys are genuinly this bad: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNJVMJH5OhI



I love the narrator's accent.

It reminds me of District 9 a lot.


----------



## Lomberdia (Sep 10, 2013)

My friend that lives in the UK has a cute accent, or maybe she has a cute voice. I dunno but american southern accents are my favorite. Went to Alabama once, friend said hi in her moderate accent and I melted <3 

I could listen to the southern accent forever....or till it gets annoying. like Jamaicans....no mon, I don't want a dime of weed!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> im rather surprised by the amount of people who likes southern accents



It saddens me.
Then again people enjoy stupidity so, there you go.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It saddens me.
> Then again people enjoy stupidity so, there you go.


It's not the stupidity people like in this case. It's the overall way they talk.
I like southern accent, but not because it is associated with dumbness


----------



## Anton the Fox (Sep 10, 2013)

South African, British & Finnish. I find it absolutely charming hearing Swe-Fin accent!


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 10, 2013)

I, like,  love the Californian Valley accent honestly! In fact any west coast accent, everything between BC and San Diego 





Saga said:


> British


What counts as a British accent? Do Scottish and Welsh count too, cus they're British by definition


----------



## Anton the Fox (Sep 10, 2013)

When I said British I mean all of them!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 10, 2013)

Anton the Fox said:


> When I said British I mean all of them!



You sound like you don't know many to speak of


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 10, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I, like,  love the Californian Valley accent honestly!


We have an accent? What!?


----------



## Inpw (Sep 10, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I love the narrator's accent.
> 
> It reminds me of District 9 a lot.



Lol yeah thats Whackhead (Darren Simpson), he's a soutie. Funny as hell that guy.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 10, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Lol yeah thats Whackhead (Darren Simpson), he's a soutie. Funny as hell that guy.


Oh god yes

FOOKIN' PRAWNS


----------



## Anton the Fox (Sep 10, 2013)

> You sound like you don't know many to speak of



Oh I know my languages & accents. I just didnt feel the need to type them out.

PS. Im not blaming you, Im not really good at speaking through text so misunderstandings are inevitable.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 10, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> We have an accent? What!?


Hell yeah, it's damn cute 



Anton the Fox said:


> Oh I know my languages & accents. I just didnt feel the need to type them out.


There's like 101,000


----------



## Daryx (Sep 10, 2013)

Australian. Definitely Australian. I used to think the so-called "southern" (actually it's south east US, ex. Florida) accent sounded cool, but after hearing it every day for so long I absolutely *hate *it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 10, 2013)

Anton the Fox said:


> South African, British & Finnish. I find it absolutely charming hearing Swe-Fin accent!


How can anyone like the Finnish accent? It is the absolute worst. It is not because we have a funny way of saying things, it because we can't speak the fucking language.
Apart from me, I am perfect and that is common knowledge :V


----------



## MEEHOO (Sep 10, 2013)

Jamaican is my favorite

I wish i could just buy an audio book of a Jamaican reading a dictionary.

it would be all like ..... "Welling tun boot" and id be all like "mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## Bliss (Sep 10, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> How can anyone like the Finnish  accent? It is the absolute worst. It is not because we have a funny way  of saying things, it because we can't speak the fucking  language.


Suomalainen korostus on mitä kaunein. Sitä ei pidä häpäistä vierailla kielillä.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It saddens me.
> Then again people enjoy stupidity so, there you go.


say what you will about the south

but nobody retires and moves up north


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It saddens me.
> Then again people enjoy stupidity so, there you go.



Sheesh.

I mean it's just an accent.


----------



## Anton the Fox (Sep 10, 2013)

> Suomalainen korostus on mitÃ¤ kaunein.



It sure is! Its partially why im going to Finland with my granddad next summer (Im part Finnish myself)


----------



## Ley (Sep 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I love ridiculously thick scottish accents. Also stereotypical southern drawlin'.



You'd love my accent, then. 

I have a thing for soft southern accents too. I also find Australian accidents hot as hell. I have lots of english friends so the attraction died down (attraction stemmed from it being exotic; since I talk to em every day or regularly it odesn't do anything.) 

I melt for scottish/irish accents though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 10, 2013)

Ley said:


> You'd love my accent, then.



speak into my ear please


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 10, 2013)

Scottish and Spanish accents make me warm, as well as Aussie accents.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2013)

I would also like to add that I think Mexican accents sound rather nice with the right voice.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

I love the Russian accent. A lot. American southern accents can be sexy sometimes.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 10, 2013)

Slavic accents.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 10, 2013)

I do love me some Australian accent. That and Scottish. Give me an Australian and a Scottish person, then have them get into an argument, I'll be entertained for hours.


----------



## veeno (Sep 10, 2013)

My own.

RUSSIA FTW FUCKERS.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

Ikrit said:


> say what you will about the south
> 
> but nobody retires and moves up north



It's not because they like the south
It's because they're too fucking tired to shovel snow and deal with winter bullshit.



Saliva said:


> Sheesh.
> 
> I mean it's just an accent.


The most obnoxious other than Valley Girl but that's restricted to them.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Sep 11, 2013)

I rather like the general Russian, Spanish, and Italian accents the most.


----------



## Mullerornis (Sep 12, 2013)

For a long time I thought australian accents were exceptionally arousing, but now I'm gorwing hard for french accents.

I also love inuit, afrikaans and malagasy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

For some reason I never found the French accent particularly enjoyable.

Nor the written language. The written language is even more overrated.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't have an accent. I mean I sorta do, but it's not strong or anything. I use words like y'all and yep a lot, and I'll sometimes use howdy as a greeting. I love southern accents a lot, but it sucks that I'll never pick it up because I'm so big and boring.

That aside, I like Russian accents because I love the Russian language. I haven't learned much of it, but I think it sounds a lot better than French. Less confusing for me too despite the fact that I had to learn a whole new alphabet just for it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> Less confusing for me too despite the fact that I had to learn a whole new alphabet just for it.



I love the Russian alphabet.

It's so blocky and pretty. c:


----------



## Saga (Sep 12, 2013)

Ebonics; jive. Except for when it's overdone, like "aye we's gon go to uh da purkn gerge ove on wes ayety fo'te steet."
Edit: Stereotypical guido from brooklyn accent is nice, and that accent that marines who train in the south tend to pick up is hot.
Yeah I said it. Shits hot y0.


----------



## WolfmanThomas (Sep 23, 2013)

I always liked British accents, as well as Southern Accents


----------



## Rebel Of Epona (Sep 23, 2013)

Both language and accent wise: Gaulish, Gaelic, Russian, and Finnish.

I want to learn the pre-date- Latin language of Gaulish. Id be happy with Gaelic too.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 23, 2013)

Russian
Australian
Scottish


----------



## Hewge (Sep 23, 2013)

So much Australian love! I knew it would make me feel good.
I don't get why so many people seem to like it though. I find Australian accents annoying.
Guess it can not be alright if the person doesn't say "G'day" and "Mate" all the time. I've had to live with mate and g'day all my life. 
And then finding the furry fandom... I still get so confused when people refer to their SO as "mate"!

Woe is me!

ANYWAYS. I like all those American accents!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 24, 2013)

I like virtually every accent I come across, though I do feel like any foreign accent is incomplete without its language and vice versa.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't get to hear different accents too often, so I suppose I like any of them outside of a typical American accent.


----------



## Orvar (Sep 25, 2013)

Fav is scottish, Then German


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Skwisgaar.
_That is all._


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 26, 2013)

Planet Swag said:


> Skwisgaar.
> _That is all._



THIS, I BELIEVES CALLED FOOD LIBRARIES.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 26, 2013)

American Southern vernacular, both the coastal twang and the drawl of Texas and the deep south. I'm sorta biased towards preferring to speak with someone with a southern accent, or people who speak in regional dialects that aren't from the east or west coast. 

Internationally, I like the Glasgow patter, and I like Australian accents, and I like Indo-Pakistani English, but I become nauseated when I hear transatlantic accents (think of Gore Vidal and the American east coast Landed Gentry) and BBC announcer English/most English accents, due to the inauthentic, detached-from-common-culture attributes of each of those accents.


----------

